# Le tour ready for the road



## Lance Vangraham (Apr 30, 2017)

Got this Le Tour all cleaned up repaired and rolling again. Rides great. Love the way it looks too. Got it up for sale here in Bellingham WA. Figured I would share the finished product with you guys! Thanks for looking.


----------

